# MPG Blanks



## mark james (Mar 20, 2017)

Just finishing up the last few - should have about 125-135.


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow. Those are some really nice looking blanks!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow Mark so you too got into the blank selling business. Always wondered is there going to be enough pen makers left to buy all these blanks everyone is making:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Mar 20, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Wow Mark so you too got into the blank selling business. Always wondered is there going to be enough pen makers left to buy all these blanks everyone is making:biggrin::biggrin:



These are a fund-raiser for the MPG Committee.  I will reimburse for my materials.  So basically I am donating my time, and had fun doing it.  The 12, 9 and 6 slotted blanks are nice for complete upper or lower sections, or as trim rings.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 20, 2017)

All very nice work Mark. I am sure anyone who gets one will treasure it. Good luck. Look forward to your next design.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 20, 2017)

Ooh, I didn't know you were making Tru-stone ones too. How many of those do you think you'll have? I like those and the ones with the Herringbone type insert like you did at the demo. I'll have to grab a couple!

Lewis


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 20, 2017)

OK, how did you cut the segments?  Those are awfully small.  BTW, nice blanks.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's a tutorial he did recently, which is in the library.
http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/chevron_blank.pdf

Lewis


----------



## jimmyz (Mar 20, 2017)

Very nice blanks! Wish I could be there!


----------



## mark james (Mar 20, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> Ooh, I didn't know you were making Tru-stone ones too. How many of those do you think you'll have? I like those and the ones with the Herringbone type insert like you did at the demo. I'll have to grab a couple!
> 
> Lewis



G'Day Lewis.

I suspect I will have 5 of the tru-stone blanks, as that is what I have left from my "old stock" Tru-stone blanks (2012-1014).  However, I have a few more uncut Trustone blanks, so we can chat if you want a different combination.

And... I can show you how to make these yourself.  No knowledge lost!!!

Cheers, Mark


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 20, 2017)

mark james said:


> stuckinohio said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, I didn't know you were making Tru-stone ones too. How many of those do you think you'll have? I like those and the ones with the Herringbone type insert like you did at the demo. I'll have to grab a couple!
> ...


 
Awesome, I'll be there early Friday and all day Saturday. I'll want to buy one for sure when you start selling them at the show. I do like the black with gold tru-stone you show as an example. I don't have any specific requests. Just want to get a couple of your awesome blanks and benefit the IAP at the same time:biggrin:

As far as making them goes, I really don't have any patience for cutting stuff to exactly uniform thickness and don't have a drum sander. I also don't have a lot of tolerance for segmenting in general. 

If I get material that is already exactly the same thickness I don't mind segmenting. I looked at the website you mentioned at the demo and can get stuff locally, but I just can't get interested in doing it! 

I do have access to a drum sander but I try to limit the amount of times I use my friends tools and knowledge. Don't want to use up a resource if you know what I mean.

Lewis


----------



## mark james (Mar 20, 2017)

I do like the black with gold tru-stone you show as an example. I don't have any specific requests. Just want to get a couple of your awesome blanks and benefit the IAP at the same time:biggrin:

As far as making them goes, I really don't have any patience for cutting stuff to exactly uniform thickness and don't have a drum sander. *I also don't have a lot of tolerance for segmenting in general. *

If I get material that is already exactly the same thickness I don't mind segmenting. I looked at the website you mentioned at the demo and can get stuff locally, but *I just can't get interested in doing it! *

I do have access to a drum sander but I try to limit the amount of times I use my friends tools and knowledge. Don't want to use up a resource if you know what I mean.

Lewis[/QUOTE]

G'Day Lewis!  I fully agree with your comments.  

I have played with Polymer Clay - I'll buy from those that are skilled!

I admire Abalone Blanks - Again, I'll buy from those that are skilled.

I admire Feather blanks - and again, I'll buy from those that are more skilled than I.

I have NO HESITATION to explain/show/assist others to make the Chevron blanks (and the Tru-Stone Blanks), or any others I make.  Basically, they are very time-consuming, and very "fussy" to be accurate.  Anyone want to make them... Be my guest!

Finally, I'll show anyone how to make these.  There will always be a market for those that have no interest in making them themselves.  As I with Polymer clay, Abalone, Feathers, etc...  I love these mediums, but after poking with the skills needed, decided that it is better to buy nice blanks than to take 2-6 months and $$$ to learn the skills neded, and to produce below average quality blanks.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 20, 2017)

Exactly! New disciplines are time consuming and can be hard to learn, for me at least...


----------

